# Tower trax 7/27



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm gone to be gone to tower trax and was wanting to know if any one was gone that weekend it's looking for some one to ride with


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Any one


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

I might go


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I've only been once myself. I'd like to make another ride down there. Let me see how busy I am at work the week prior, maybe I can join in. I'll check with my son n law too. Maybe he will be off work too. 
Do you know your way around the park?


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Just follow the blue trail


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Just been there a few times I know a lil bit about it


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Im looking to do some riding that weekend myself but every time I go there its dusty as holy hell lol

Fatboyz Customz Crew


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol yeah I know but work all this rain I'm hopping its not


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Lol yea it would have to be a hurricane or have a few heavy thunderstorms to be sure theres no dust around. Haven't been there in awhile so if I went id prob get lost lol

Fatboyz Customz Crew


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol yeah I'm hopping it rain Friday if I get lost I ride till I someone and ask them how to get back lol


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Should be muddy as hell with all this rain this area has been getting...


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

That's what I'm hopping on


----------

